

Your So-Called Education - mvs
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/15/opinion/15arum.html?_r=1

======
stretchwithme
Once again, government funding changes the cost/benefit equation for the
worse. Education is no longer about getting the most education for the time
and money invested.

Its not that amenities are bad. Its that the heavy thumb of government is on
the scale, obscuring the actual cost of things. So we don't make the decisions
we would have made.

And those ultimately paying the bills for government programs have very little
input on what investments are made in "education". Mostly because they haven't
been born yet.

